# American children try Russian food ..



## Selivan (Feb 3, 2018)

This topic shows how stereotypes and misunderstandings appear ...
-------------------------------------------------- ---------
1. This video is filmed by Americans who think that they know what Russian Food is ..
2. This video is very popular on the Internet and Russian laughs
2. But, In fact, there is NO RUSSIAN FOOD on the video!


================================================== ========
Now let's look at this video:

1. *БЛИНЫ С ИКРОЙ*  ("PANCAKES WITH RED CAVIAR")
American children try this dish and they do not like it ...

But, the Russians never eat such a dish! 
This - "fast food", which is eaten only by foreigners who were tourists in Russia ...
- Russians eat *БЛИНЫ* with sour cream, jam or honey, but never with red caviar! It's disgusting...
- Russians eat red caviar only with bread and butter
- Russian children hate red caviar ...

-------------------------------------------------- -------------------------------------------------- -
2. *БОРЩ* (Borsch)
American children try this dish and they like it ...
But, Borshch is not Russian, but Ukrainian dish ...
We are one people, but the Americans mixed the dish.
- Russians eat Shchi, and we also love borsch
- I would not eat this "borsch", which is shown in the video .. This is a strange liquid that has the color of chemical manganese, which was put in potatoes and beets ... 

-------------------------------------------------- -------------------------------------------------- -
2. *ПЕЛЬМЕНИ* ("dumplings with cheese" )
American children try this dish and they do not like it ...
I would not like it ...
I lived for 50 years and never saw ПЕЛЬМЕНИ with cheese" ... Perhaps they were seen by these American uncles who feed children with such horror 
- Russians eat ПЕЛЬМЕНИ with beef or pork minced meat ...
- Additionally - sour cream or vinegar with pepper


-------------------------------------------------- -------------------------------------------------- -
4. *ВАТРУШКА* (Cheesecake)
American children try this dish and they really like it very much ...
But this is not a *ВАТРУШКА*!
It's some kind of cake (maybe from McDonald's), which contains cream and jam ..
- Russian *ВАТРУШКА* is a pie with cottage cheese without jam. Delicious!


----------



## Two Thumbs (Feb 3, 2018)

that's b/c if we actually tried Russian food we would feel guilty and send even more aid to your country.


----------



## Selivan (Feb 3, 2018)

We do not need your help ..
Rather, we will help you ... - teach how to eat properly


----------



## Selivan (Feb 3, 2018)

Do you eat right?


----------



## TheOldSchool (Feb 3, 2018)

Russians eat roots and cabbage.  Sometimes the government allows sour cream rations.


----------



## Selivan (Feb 3, 2018)

TheOldSchool said:


> Russians eat roots and cabbage.  Sometimes the government allows sour cream rations.


One more such message and you will go to ignore, so that the ether does not clog.
I'm not interested in your knowledge, when you eat in the garbage


----------



## TheOldSchool (Feb 3, 2018)

Selivan said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Russians eat roots and cabbage.  Sometimes the government allows sour cream rations.
> ...


Scavenging from the garbage is another staple of Russian cuisine.


----------



## Coyote (Feb 3, 2018)

I like Russian cuisine...they have wonderful fish solyanka soup, and other good hearty soups I make quite a bit in winter.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Feb 3, 2018)

Coyote said:


> I like Russian cuisine...they have wonderful fish solyanka soup, and other good hearty soups I make quite a bit in winter.


I like cold potato with imaginary toppings.  Just like my Babushka used to make.


----------



## Selivan (Feb 3, 2018)

TheOldSchool said:


> Scavenging from the garbage is another staple of Russian cuisine.


The moderator deleted the smile "you are banned," but, I believe that this moron will receive a message that I do not want to listen anymore ...
Do not strain and do not write me a message


----------



## Disir (Feb 3, 2018)

Selivan said:


> 2. *ПЕЛЬМЕНИ* ("dumplings with cheese" )
> American children try this dish and they do not like it ...
> I would not like it ...
> I lived for 50 years and never saw ПЕЛЬМЕНИ with cheese" ... Perhaps they were seen by these American uncles who feed children with such horror
> ...



It's a plot.  It's probably from lumping everyone from the Soviet Union into Russia.  It may have been sold that way like this:





Making Cheese Vareniki and Meat Pelmeni (Russian Dumplings)

^^^Foodies aren't making them like a complete Ukrainian menu or a complete Russian menu. Read the comments......add a bottle of vodka and it's a Russian thang. Whoever made the video probably got pelmini confused with vareniki. Somebodies uncle was Ukrainian. 97 views indicates no one is paying attention because most of us are adults and we don't care if kids don't like certain foods. 


Lots of Americans love cooking up any other national dishes but the ingredients have to be local OR there has to be a quality substitute and it has to be easy enough to recreate.  So start posting some recipes.


----------



## Selivan (Feb 4, 2018)

Very funny cover for this book.
To begin with, I must say that there are several "Russian cuisines"
-------------------------------------------------- -------------------------------------------------- ---------
*1. Russian cuisine of the 19th century before the Revolution ...*
Features:
- A lot of products and ingredients. Used products that are now impossible to buy (I mean - vegetables, for example, turnips or ...). In addition, there was a phrase: "I love steamed sturgeon - it's a simple Russian food" 
Sturgeon and black caviar were just "simple food" ...
Red caviar was considered a "garbage" and thrown away, so I wrote that pancakes with red caviar are a fake .. 
- There is no "Rules" for the production of food. Each producer produces food as he wants ... Before the Revolution, Russia had capitalism.
- All products are natural
- Literature about the description of this food is not preserved. However, the best books are Pohlebkin ..
William Pokhlyobkin - Wikipedia
-------------------------------------------------- -------------------------------------------------- ---------
*2. Soviet cuisine of the 20th century .. Developed by Mikoyan in the 1930s on the orders of Stalin*
Features:
- Very few products and ingredients.
- But, Soviet people should get all the necessary calories and vitamins
- The quality of products is regulated by the Government Standard (GOST)
- All products are natural. For violation - a long prison term or execution
- The Soviet cuisine uses the experience not only of "Russian cuisine", but of all peoples inhabiting the USSR, as well as the positive experience of other countries (America is not there)
- Literature is a bestseller "The book about tasty and healthy" food ... This book gives not only cooking methods, it also calculates calories, vitamins, hygiene rules, the arrangement of cooking facilities and many other interesting things. The book has the goal to teach a simple person to cook delicious, having simple ingredients.
The Book of Tasty and Healthy Food - Wikipedia
Here is a link to a free book ...
Unfortunately, there is only in Russian, but it is easily translated using Google
http://russianargentina.com.ar/quant/kovizp_1952.pdf
-------------------------------------------------- -------------------------------------------------- ---------
*3. Modern Russian cuisine ...*
Features:
- Experience mix: Paragraph 1 + Paragraph 2
- Creating a "Russian fast food" for stupid foreigners ...
This is very funny:
- Foreigners believe in the MYTH that "pancakes with red caviar" is Russian food
- Russian businessmen do not argue with foreigners and sell them this muck

- The quality of products is not regulated by anything ... Very often you can buy "horns and hooves" or soy meat, instead of meat. Punishment for violations - a minor, a small penalty ...

- There is no literature ... Modern Russians (even young people) prefer the Soviet Cuisine. When buying goods in the store, any Russian is looking for an inscription GOST - that is, the goods are manufactured using Soviet technology ...
The best goods are considered to be food from Belarus, since Soviet production rules have been preserved there ...


=================================================
Are you interested in recipes ...
I like to devour, therefore, I will definitely write.
Now, I just wanted to expand the topic.
-------------------------------------------------- --------------------
By the way, it is impossible to describe the recipes of Russian cuisine in one forum, too much ... Russian cuisine is one of the most difficult in the world.

For example, Shchi .. (cabbage soup):
- There are 1-2 recipes that comply with GOST (paragraph 2)
- There is more than 500! recipes that correspond to item 1


----------



## Selivan (Feb 4, 2018)

Coyote said:


> ... fish solyanka soup ... I make quite a bit in winter.


Thank you..
But the Russian word "Solyanka" has several meanings ..
The meaning of this word is to mix different ingredients
==============================================================
*1. This is soup *.. Feature:
- You should use as much as possible ingredients that make sense "meat" ... The main ingredient, according to GOST USSR - is the kidneys, then the smoked sausage, then everything else that you can put ..
If you use the main ingredient - chicken or fish, it corresponds to GOST, but according to new concepts in Russia it is not a hodgepodge ... According to the Soviet concept - it corresponds to

In addition, the obligatory Ingredient GOST Solyanka is "salted cucumber" (America does not produce), olives and, after boiling the soup - pieces of lemon. And also potatoes, onions, cabbage ... Everything else you add according to your imagination ...
==============================================================
*2. This is the "second dish"* .. Feature: cabbage with sausage...
By the way - this is the main product of GOST in Soviet "breakfasts" for kindergartens, schools, hospitals and the Army ,,


----------



## Disir (Feb 4, 2018)

Selivan said:


> The quality of products is not regulated by anything ... Very often you can buy "horns and hooves" or soy meat, instead of meat. Punishment for violations - a minor, a small penalty ...



Americans can't obtain horns and hooves. 



Selivan said:


> For example, Shchi .. (cabbage soup):
> - There are 1-2 recipes that comply with GOST (paragraph 2)
> - There is more than 500! recipes that correspond to item 1



My kid's paternal grandparents are Polish/Lithuanian.....please, no more cabbage anything.


----------



## Selivan (Feb 4, 2018)

Disir said:


> Americans can't obtain horns and hooves.




Lady
- I lived in America
- I have an apartment there
- Now I go on the American forums of "survivors"
---------------------------------------------
Or do you want to really communicate, or just do not know the topic ...


----------



## Selivan (Feb 4, 2018)

Disir said:


> My kid's paternal grandparents are Polish/Lithuanian.....please, no more cabbage anything.


This is your problem, but not mine ...
Do not like cabbage to Poles and Litwin - do not answer ...

Your opinion is absolutely uninteresting to me ...
I ask that you no longer answer


----------



## peach174 (Feb 4, 2018)

Selivan said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> > Americans can't obtain horns and hooves.
> ...



Survivors of what?


----------



## peach174 (Feb 4, 2018)

Selivan said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Survivors of what?
> ...



What scandal?
Explain


----------



## Selivan (Feb 4, 2018)

peach174 said:


> What scandal?
> Explain




I hope that I explained ...
You will receive an official notification in private


----------



## Disir (Feb 4, 2018)

Selivan said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> > My kid's paternal grandparents are Polish/Lithuanian.....please, no more cabbage anything.
> ...



Welcome to ignore.


----------



## Selivan (Feb 4, 2018)

Disir said:


> Welcome to ignore.





I hope that I explained ...
You will receive an official notification in private


----------



## Meathead (Feb 4, 2018)

Selivan said:


> We do not need your help ..
> Rather, we will help you ... - teach how to eat properly


No one gets. much excited about Russian food, or any of the cuisine of central and eastern Europe. I've been living here for years and avoid it as much as possible.


----------



## Selivan (Feb 4, 2018)

Avoid further, as much as possible ...
Then there will be fewer idiots in the world
------------------------------------------------------------------------
Shame ...
A man lives in the Czech Republic and says that he does not like Slavic cuisine


----------



## Meathead (Feb 4, 2018)

Selivan said:


> Avoid further, as much as possible ...
> Then there will be fewer idiots in the world


I am sure your babushka makes the best Bolshevik borshch in Belogorsk, but it's not for me.


----------



## peach174 (Feb 4, 2018)

Still waiting for that private message.


----------



## Meathead (Feb 4, 2018)

Selivan said:


> By the way ...
> 
> And here all sorts of "Czechs", "Poles"?
> 
> ...


Since I'm American, all these Slavs are my servants? I knew a lot of the cleaning ladies are Russian and Ukrainian, but I had no idea about the Czechs and Poles. I must inform by gf about her inferior stature immediately! I hope she takes it well.


----------



## Inmar (Feb 4, 2018)

Selivan said:


> I hope that all emigra бляди d




Coll, but true!

Drive them further, these emigrants who work on their backs.


----------



## Inmar (Feb 4, 2018)

Удали, забанят.


----------



## Selivan (Feb 4, 2018)

Inmar said:


> Удали, забанят.


deleted


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Feb 4, 2018)

Selivan said:


> This topic shows how stereotypes and misunderstandings appear ...
> -------------------------------------------------- ---------
> 1. This video is filmed by Americans who think that they know what Russian Food is ..
> 2. This video is very popular on the Internet and Russian laughs
> ...



  You act like this only happens in America.


   About the only thing they got right is the Pecan Pie.


----------



## Selivan (Feb 4, 2018)

This is called "shish kebab" in Russia ...
I have a house in the forest, where we prepare


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Feb 4, 2018)

Selivan said:


> This is called "shish kebab" in Russia ...
> I have a house in the forest, where we prepare
> View attachment 174862



  Shish Kabob is pretty common here as well.


----------



## Inmar (Feb 4, 2018)

Shish kabob..
Hahaha.
шашлык!


----------



## Selivan (Feb 4, 2018)

Inmar said:


> Shish kabob..
> Hahaha.
> шашлык!



field ration for combat conditions


----------



## Selivan (Feb 22, 2018)

The Amerikans do not know how to eat properly.
When they ask questions about food:
What do they answer:
1. Big Poppy and Cockacola
2. Potatoes fried in fat
3. Any meat fried in fat ...

==========================================
If you look at the theme "Food and Wine", then you can come to the conclusion:

*- American women care only about themselves to lose weight ...
- American men do not know how to cook food.*


----------



## Meathead (Feb 22, 2018)

Something I found when I moved to the Czech Republic was fried cauliflower (smazeny kvetak). It takes a demented mind to come up with that. I don't doubt the Ruskies have it.

Horrible!


----------



## Toro (Feb 22, 2018)

I do not support giving children vodka.


----------



## Dalia (Feb 28, 2018)

Selivan said:


> Do you eat right?


OUI...French Cuisine is the Best of all ! here a picture of Frog legs


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Feb 28, 2018)

Dalia said:


> Selivan said:
> 
> 
> > Do you eat right?
> ...



  Thats what I love about the French influence in Louisiana.
Those Cajuns even took it up a notch.
   We do some frog gigging ourselves here in Texas.
Our favorite hunting grounds...


----------



## Dalia (Feb 28, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Selivan said:
> ...


My grand Pa use to catch them there are a lot better fresh from the fishing


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Feb 28, 2018)

Dalia said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...



  You can also catch em on a fishing pole.
A little strip of red cloth and a fish hook does a nice job.
  You just toss in in front of them and they are all over it.


----------



## Dalia (Feb 28, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


The English were neighbor does not understand that we like the frog legs so much it's a lot better than their Pudding.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Feb 28, 2018)

Dalia said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...



  I'll give them credit for Bread Pudding.
Even the French in Louisiana make it and it's a staple at all Cajun restaurants.


----------



## Dalia (Feb 28, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



I like there English muffin


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Feb 28, 2018)

Dalia said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...



  Agree.
Nothing better with some butter and orange marmalade.
  And I do like Shepards Pie.
Now that I think about it thats about the extent of British foods I actually like.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Feb 28, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



  .....Oh,and Fish and chips.


----------



## Dalia (Feb 28, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...


True that very good for sure.


----------



## Selivan (Mar 1, 2018)

Dalia said:


> I like there English muffin




Russia is called "oladi"
We eat them with sour cream or honey and jam





Оладьи — Википедия
----------------------------------------
Why did you delete such a wonderful avatar?


----------



## TNHarley (Mar 1, 2018)

Selivan said:


> This is called "shish kebab" in Russia ...
> I have a house in the forest, where we prepare
> View attachment 174862


Just because you live in the woods doesnt mean you cant mow your lawn. You guys really are a third world country


----------



## Selivan (Mar 1, 2018)

The last warning for the American boor ...
Do not learn to behave correctly - go to Ignore


----------



## TNHarley (Mar 1, 2018)

Selivan said:


> The last warning for the American boor ...
> Do not learn to behave correctly - go to Ignore


I will paypal you some money for a push mower bro. I can write it off on my taxes next year


----------



## Selivan (Mar 1, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> I will paypal you some money for a push mower bro. I can write it off on my taxes next year



You are included in the ignore ...
Please do not write me a message, since I do not see them ...


----------



## TNHarley (Mar 1, 2018)

Selivan said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > I will paypal you some money for a push mower bro. I can write it off on my taxes next year
> ...


you shouldnt bite the hand that feeds


----------



## Dalia (Mar 2, 2018)

Selivan said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > I like there English muffin
> ...


Well i keep it up it goes with my sign


----------



## Selivan (Mar 5, 2018)

Dalia said:


> Well i keep it up it goes with my sign



Frankly, when we talk about such food, it is better to find out what it consists of ...
Here you are still the same, but completely different from "Oladi"
----------------------------------
I like to devour, so I know Russian cuisine very well






*This is a completely different product ..*

*Сырники — Википедия*
*Syrniki - Wikipedia*

Read the Russian version of Wikipedia better ...
Anglo-Saxons can not do
**


----------



## toobfreak (Mar 7, 2018)

Selivan said:


> Very funny cover for this book.*1. Russian cuisine of the 19th century before the Revolution ...*



Which revolution was that, Sullivan, going from the hand crank to the ox cart to the vacuum tube?


----------

